# Obedience walking vs hunting



## TrumpetBlast (Jun 27, 2020)

Shofar is just under 6 months and we have begun some field work by getting her on birds. So far so good! What I haven't done yet is teach her proper manners when walking on a short leash; I haven't wanted to overshadow her instinct to follow her nose and roam a bit. Am I worrying about the wrong thing? How do I do both? I have read many of the posts on loose leash walking and she does great in the house with treats. If I start outside, does that mean we have to be consistent and never let her on the long lead again? It's not that important to me to look beautiful when we are walking in the neighborhood I guess, but I do want her to have a bit more manners. Pic is of her working hard lol


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I really don't make them walk at heel very often. As long as they are not trying to drag me around the neighborhood, I'm fine.
Even if you teach your pup the heel position, it does not mean you always have to walk them at heel. You can give them a command to release them, and let them sniff, and check things out as you walk.


----------



## LMP (Oct 25, 2020)

I’ve heard it said that it is about balance. Don’t do 100% of either.
Ours is off leash the majority of the time on his walks, but I may have him walk at heel on leash or off leash past people, bikes or until we get to the point in the trail where he can run. I have found it hasn’t capped his range, but I did wait until about 8 months to start really teaching heel outside of the house. And I don’t do it for really long durations yet. For ours, “heel” (not a focused heel) is easier than just “walk on a loose leash”.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

aren`t they just the sweetest when they are asleep lol.

i understand your concern and given the young age i would be teaching to heel and loose leash walking in a very different environment from where we hunt. later on then you can transition it to the field as well, once she is a bit more mature.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Gabica said:


> aren`t they just the sweetest when they are asleep lol.
> 
> i understand your concern and given the young age* i would be teaching to heel and loose leash walking in a very different environment from where we hunt.* later on then you can transition it to the field as well, once she is a bit more mature.


TrumpetBlast

It can be a fine line, but the portion of Gabica's sentence I highlighted will serve you very well.
In the field, I rarely put Finn at the heel on a leash. I never really have with any of my dogs. The exception is when I get within 75-100 yards from the parking area. Only because of cars and trucks.
Put your girl on a 30' checkcord with no knots, or leash handle in the field, and let her go. Work her back and forth, in and out, but more or less let her dictate the pace and movement. You just set the general direction.
I love her little superhero chest blaze.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

The Importance of Mastering the Art of the Walk


The below section is from Cesar Millan. This gave me a idea of how walking Chloe and Bailey on leash for long distances helps them. In hi...




redbirddog.blogspot.com





Heeling is good for the "pack" leadership role you play as the hunter. Always to the left and head just behind your knees. This will not mess with the hunt instinct. What you don't want to teach is "sit."
Have a pointer always stand next to you when you stop and stay still.

My .02.

Enjoy,
RBD


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

I’m in the balance crowd too. Heel sometimes but mostly “free” loose leash explore “be a dog mode”. Then in the woods , harness 50ft no-knot lead drag mode doing her thing yet aware of me ready for recall when necessary . Hoping to start her hunt training this weekend, refrained from teaching sit.


----------

